# Frustrated... please HELP!



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

I feel so horrible, but I am about to my wits end with Kahlua. She is just so much more difficult then Bailey ever was. I am exhausted, she won't stop screaming all night long. She is eating her poop and Bailey's poop and I can't make her stop! She pee's all over her blankets and in her box, she sleeps in her litter box, right in her waste, she needs a bath 2 times a day, her bedding needs washed every day, she is so mean to Bailey, he is starting to have behavior problems and overall I just don't know what to do!!!! 

Maybe all of this seems so much because I am sooooooooooo tired, or maybe she really is this huge pain in my butt, I don't know... all I know is Bailey is changing and I am constantly getting after Kahlua for something. Bailey was so much different... I thought he was hard, boy was I wrong. 

PLEASE HELP ME!


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Sorry you feel like this.

When I bought Jago seven years ago I frequently thought OMG what have I done...
He was a little rip and just seemed to eat, run, pee and poop at will 

Normal puppy!

He wouldn't be picked up, sit on my knee, get a cuddle or anything. The only good thing was that he slept most of the night because he was so exhausted...as I was!

It wasn't until he was older (6 or 7 month) that he became a real cuddle boy and I could form a real bond with him.

Honey who we had then ignored him totally and got on with her pampered and cosseted life. Jago in turn thankfully got the message and ignored her...bonding with the cat pack. He slept with and hung out with his mate Tristan mostly...his partner in crime :evil1:

Maybe you can make some time for just you and Bailey while little one sleeps or goes in her pen. I'm not a big fan of crates and pens for any dog or puppy when the owner is in and not busy. But it might help?

Has she been vaccinated yet? We found walks tired Jago out, but obviously not too far.
Is this the girl from the rescue? If so she has probably had a far from ideal up bringing and so will need extra patience and care I should imagine.
Call the rescue for advice and a listening ear. If they are a good rescue they will want to know and help 

I always recommend the book "The Perfect puppy" by Gwen Bailey.

x


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

First thing is...take a deep breath! Remember that she was a rescue pup from a horrible environment. Rescues always come with baggage.

She is most likely acting up because she is starting to feel comfortable in her new environment so she is testing her boundries. She is a very different pup than Bailey. Simon and Harley both came from an excellent breeder friend of mine and were hand raised but both still had major training issues once they were all settled. Be consistent. Be firm. Be loving and most importantly be patient. Instead of the litter box, try papers or pee pads to start. Once she gets used to peeing in the right place, then switch her to the litter pan. 

As far as the whining all night, get a good pair of ear plugs!! You don't want to start something by bringing her to bed with you if that is not something you wish to continue.

Bailey will also need some adjustment time himself. He is used to being the one and only and he needs to get used to having to share the spotlight. At the end of the day, he will change somewhat but he and Kahlua need to figure out the new way of things. There will be battles and sometimes he will win and sometimes she will. They need to work it out for themselves.

Remember, that it will all be worth it in the end. You will have two happy pups who will be your sunshine! We are all here with you and most of us have been through something similar - don't loose hope.


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Yeah, she is from the rescue and before that a puppymill. I know her fist 4 months were not great, and I feel horrible that she is stressing me out so much. I am just so exhausted, between her and my grandpa, I could just collapse and sleep for 20 years!

I have tried to spend time with Bailey, but if I leave the room, she screams. If I give Bailey any attention and she can see it, she screams. Its not just a little whine, its a ear splitting, mind searing, bone chilling SCREAM that sounds like she is being seriously beaten!!!! Its not pleasant in anyway! She won't stop until she is picked up! I can't take a shower, hell I can't even go to the bathroom for 5 minutes with out her screaming and throwing herself into the walls of her crate or into the bathroom door!!!! 

I don't mean to complain, I am happy to have her... but right now she is being much more then I know what to do with! When we were fostering her, she wasn't like this!!!! She was an angel, since Socks went to her near foster mom, Kahlua has become a demon! I spend hours holding her, playing with her and loving on her... I try to reassure her she is not in danger and that she is ok, but the second I put her down, its like she thinks she is going to die and all hell breaks loose!


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

I don't come to her rescue at night, I put her in her crate and put her in the furthest room from where everyone is sleeping. you can still hear her screaming and carrying on. I know not to "rescue" her in the middle of all of this carrying on, I don't want to reward her bad behavior. When we get home, I plan to put her crate in the furthest bathroom at night, but our house isn't all that big, and we are all going to hear her. 

I am just so tired, I know everything gets blown up bigger when your exhausted.


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

She just pooped in her box and then plopped herself down into it for a nap.... *sighs* 

Bailey, my angel, is sunning himself and chewing his bully stick. What was I thinking... I got Bailey to be so perfect, just where I wanted him to be... I thought a second wouldn't be that much harder..... I pray she ends up like him..... soon


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

Hang in there, it's adjustment for everyone, the honeymoon phase is over but it'll get better.


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

*Bailey's Mommy* said:


> I am just so tired, I know everything gets blown up bigger when your exhausted.


Yes it does 

I think some Chihuahuas (dogs in general) who have spent extended periods of time with their own type can find it difficult to bond with their new human family. They become what I have always termed "doggy dogs."
This can apply to puppies and dogs from what some would consider "good" breeders.

Has Kahlua ever slept alone before her sister moved to new foster family? If not she must be bereft at being alone. But if she can't sleep with Bailey, she will have to adapt...

Sleeping in her tray where she poops indicates that at some point this was the norm, poor baby 
It is not "normal" dog behaviour.

What kind of pen is she in? What is in there? Initially Jago was in a large crate with bed and paper on floor in corner.

x


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Before we adopted her, no she never slept alone from what I know. There were 5 siblings in her litter, she was always with at least one of them. We did try to separate them while they were both here, they did great during the day taking naps in their separate crates. But, at night, they both freaked out and we put them back together after the first night they both carried on for over 7 hours! I would put her with Bailey, but she likes to pee on her blankets and I don't want to have to wash Bailey's stuff everyday too. Besides, Bailey gets very annoyed when she is in his "room". 

Her crate is Bailey's old crate. Her food/water bowls, litter box, bedding and chewies are in there. There is a lot of room for her to move and play. Comfy blankets for her to snuggle into... but she prefers to sleep in her litter box and shiver. I will try getting pee pads, but she has gotten used to the litter box and will use it... when she wants to be a good girl. I know that with the pads she will shred them, like when her and Socks were using news papers. 

I think I need a really good nap, but I can't until she stops with this screaming thing.


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Sorry to hear about Kahlua.
I really don't have any experience with this sort of thing. All my chi's adjusted fine. Every time I got a new chi, they went through the playpen stage (that's what I like to call it) where they sleep separate from the others, but still next to them so they can see and smell them. Can Kahlua see Bailey from her crate? It seems like she is scared to be alone.
Maybe put in one of those heartbeat bears or a ticking clock so she feels more comforted. 
I don't know, but I hope she settles down soon. Good luck!


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

She can't see him at night anymore, she is put in a back room so the rest of us can sleep. When she was right next to his crate, she never paid him any mind. I'll try and find a ticking clock... I don't know where to get a heartbeat bear. Something has to work for this girl, I love her to death, but I am completely exhausted and just running out of ideas.


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Putting her in a back room where she is all alone is probably not going to help.IMO. I think she is scared and being alone in a new environment for what... the 4th time, is probably really scary for a puppy. She just got to your house then you guys had to leave. I think she will settle down once you get back home and she has a chance to settle into a steady environment. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I agree with everyone. I think she will adjust, but she is very confused right now. I don't think that isolating her is the answer. Especially if she won't eventually settle. Can you put her crate on the floor next to your bed so she can see and smell you? Be very nonchalant about it. Don't coddle her. Just ignore her. If she starts to fuss, just say SHHHHHHHHHH and try to go to sleep. Maybe that would help her adjust.

When do you get to go back to your house? It's always an adjustment taking pets to people's houses. Acting up isn't uncommon in that situation. I don't think you'll be able to truly get a handle on things until you are back in your own home.

I also think that it's common for puppy mill dogs to sleep in their poop. If they were caged in dirty conditions, it's not yucky to them. It's just a fact of life. They never learned to be clean. I hate seeing puppies in pet stores on that wire as they are SO hard to housebreak. They have been used to just squatting wherever they happen to be. It's the same with Kahlua. She has not been raised to be clean. 

I'd say to get some earplugs and go to bed early and try to catch up on rest! Put her crate by your bed and see if she'll quit screaming if she can see/smell you and not feel abandoned. 

The issues with Bailey can be worked on when you get back home. 

Keep us posted!

Brodysmom


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

If I don't put her in the back room, everyone yells at me because she is keeping everyone awake. I don't like doing that to her... but I don't want everyone being kept awake either.


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

I will give that a try... anything is worth a try at this point.

How do we break her of the eating and sleeping in her poo???


----------



## katsrevenge (Nov 24, 2008)

She just needs to learn her place... And quick!

Pooping when you don't want her too... if you free feed stop. Feed them twice a day so you'll know when she has to go. That way you are right there for the un-fun bit.. the squirt gun. If she goes to eat the poo.. squirt her and say "NO" loud, firm and just like James Dean. This shouldn't take too long once you can track her bodily functioning. If every time she goes for a yummy butt snack she gets a face full of cold water.. it helps the process of NO along. And if she is only going once or twice a day she'll be more likely to not have terds to sleep in. Peeing is harder, you may just have to do away with her crate litterbox. 

I don't remember how old you you said she was, but she should be able to hold it for at least a few hours. Depending on how bad she is, you may have to switch her to an outside only dog just so she can really get the 'where I pee' thing, at least at first. Normally, the best thing to do in this senerio is to use a crate that the dog can sit, stand turn around and lay down in comfortably. Being a mill pup that may or may not work. Controlling her intake will work and is just easier!

The screaming.. yeah.. not good. She's learned to manipulate you guys. She screams, don't say anything, don't look at her or acknowledge her... just squirt. Have your man squirt too. Don't drench.. a single good squirt should do the trick. She will get worse before she gets better. She's learned she gets a response from screaming, and she'll up that to try and get the same response before giving up. It sounds mean, yes, but I'm not talking about a drench here, just a squirt per scream. If that starts to not work, put the squirt gun in the fridge.

The at night screaming. Unfortunately getting up to squirt means she gets a response... ear plugs may be the best thing for everyone. :/ Or Rescue remedy or the ilk. If you can get some good fresh catnip, its a really mild mild relaxant. Give her a nice tea (meat broth to get her to eat it) or a teaspoonful in some peanut butter. If all else fails... put the crate were you can "sneak squirt" without her seeing you guys do it. My family is one of those old Southern Irish families that swears by a rub of whiskey on the gums to knock a wee one out but I've never tried that on a dog.

I know catnip tea puts me right out and most of our dogs have eaten it over the years too, they seem to like the taste. If that doesn't work, your vet should be able to give you something to relax her at night. Hopefully she'll start to see that sleep= good and that even undrugged sleep=good.

And don't let Bailey pick up bad habits. He does this stuff (or whatever he's doing) give him your standard "bad boy" response.. whatever is working for him!

Seeing as she had a bad past.. about the strongest correction that would probably be alright would be the momma dog thing. Just a gentle scruff hold and gentle shake with a low GGGRRR. Momma dogs get rougher.. but they know what they are doing and how rough to get; people have to be a lot gentler but the pup still knows what it means. I still do this with Kali when she's launched herself somewhere she KNOWS she shouldn't be (mostly my plant stand, she likes to sit up there but half that stuff will make her sick).


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Thank you, I will give these things a try.

One thing that is really upsetting me about Bailey, is that every time I get after Kahlua, he goes running off somewhere and hides and shakes... like a beaten dog!!! WTH?!!!! I've never hit this dog in his whole life, nor Kahlua! I don't understand this new behavior, but its breaking my heart! He lays there and shakes.... he stopped shaking when he was 5 months. What is this about?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Bailey is sensitive, like Brody is. He's not used to hearing you raise your voice and it is scary. He can see that you are stressed out and is picking up on it. 

For now, I would just try to keep things on an even keel until you can get back home to familiar surroundings. If Kahlua pees or poops inappropriately, just deal with it without making a big scene of it. You can do the squirt gun technique, etc. when you get back home!! Where Bailey feels secure. 

Brodysmom


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Yeah, he is very sensitive, sweet, kind, caring, lovable... he is my angel!


----------



## katsrevenge (Nov 24, 2008)

Poor things..

LOL, he is now. Even the worst dogs go to heaven though..all they need is a chance.  She'll get better, she just needs time and some routine to get into.


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

What if she slept with you? Lily has slept with us from the first night. Yes, at times she pottied in the bed and yes it was gross, but I soon learned that if she stirred I needed to put her in her box or take her outside. This is of course not the answer if you don't like dogs sleeping with you.

I hope you get some good rest soon! It will get better, but it may take some time.


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

We are not wanting her in the bed with us. We are very heavy sleepers, generally, and if one of us rolled over... we wouldn't feel her. I think it would be very dangerous for her to sleep with us, Bailey doesn't even get to sleep with us. I would like for the dogs to sleep with us, but they are so small and we aren't on the small side, if we rolled over onto one of them, we wouldn't know until it was much too late.


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

Paco has also selpt with me from the day I brought him home. He was 6 months when I got him. A friend of mine made him some stairs for the bed. When he needed to go potty he would just run down the stairs and go on his pad and come back to bed. Now he sleeps through the night.


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

You won't roll over on them. They will ge out of the way.


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

I think that a lot of this behavior is because you are somewhere else. She was not doing all this stuff when you were at home and now she is.
Dogs are very sensitive to their surroundings. Dogs are also sensitive if someone in the household is ill. The smells of medications or even the smells in the air make them act differently.
It sounds to me that she is extremely nervous and confused and hopefully she will calm when you get back home.
She is not on her daily home schedule and neither is Bailey. Will she walk on a lease yet? Get her out and walk her, watch her feeding schedule as that way you can keep a closer eye on her pooping schedule. 
Scoulding her is not going to help right now....she for some reason is upset and its not something she can control. Plus it is making Bailey scared too.
I agree that you need to deal with this when you get home where you have more control with the situation. As far as her pooping in her bed, take the bed away and if you have her playpen just keep her in it and put *lots* of puppy pads down on the floor... She will have to poop on a pad!
I only use the spray bottle for barking as it is a quick reminder of "NO" be quiet!
It may not work right now because of where you are.....
Routine, scheduled feedings, exercise, walking, lots of pee-pads in her one area and PATIENCE! She will get better ...it will just take a little while. Eating poo.....pick it up quick, use bitter apple spray on it and see what else there is on the market for poo eaters. Main thing is to pick it up fast because then they are not sniffing around and attracted to it.
Sending lots of patients and hugs your way...everything will work out..it always does.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

aww Im sorry you are having Trouble ... remember to breath and that she did come from a Horder so she is going to need more work then Bailey did. I know what you are going threw I had the same for quark..
they Sell these Dog Bisquets that make there poop tates awful maybe they will help you?

And if you want i can Pick you some up and mail them to you


----------



## katsrevenge (Nov 24, 2008)

*Bailey's Mommy* said:


> We are not wanting her in the bed with us. We are very heavy sleepers, generally, and if one of us rolled over... we wouldn't feel her. I think it would be very dangerous for her to sleep with us, Bailey doesn't even get to sleep with us. I would like for the dogs to sleep with us, but they are so small and we aren't on the small side, if we rolled over onto one of them, we wouldn't know until it was much too late.



Now isn't the time for you guys, but when it does come don't worry about squishing a pup. My Bri is a thrashing log and I'm not small either but Kali sleeps with us just fine these days (she didn't always sleep in our bed and she doesn't always sleep in our bed either still). She just wiggles out of the way under blankets or on top; it doesn't matter. 

Can you get a nap on the couch? Have your guy (or a trusted family member) take them (or just her) for a walk to the park or something?


----------



## BeckyLa (Feb 18, 2009)

My, what a horrible situation for you! I don't remember, either, how old Kali is or how long until you get to go home, but, for what it's worth, this is what I would do. If you are only staying with family for a few more days, I would call the closest vet and get a mild tranquilizer for her, maybe something they use for traveling, something that will let her, and you, sleep for several hours. I would put up with washing bedding and dogs every day and just focus on trying to quiet her as much as possible and save further training until you are in your own home. Then I would return to Puppy 101 with potty training and give her time to adjust. I think that the move to a new environment and the loss of her lifelong companion, Socks, has just been too much. But everybody needs rest and you are a guest in someone elses home.


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

katsrevenge said:


> Now isn't the time for you guys, but when it does come don't worry about squishing a pup. My Bri is a thrashing log and I'm not small either but Kali sleeps with us just fine these days (she didn't always sleep in our bed and she doesn't always sleep in our bed either still). She just wiggles out of the way under blankets or on top; it doesn't matter.
> 
> Can you get a nap on the couch? Have your guy (or a trusted family member) take them (or just her) for a walk to the park or something?


We were worried about the same thing. Lily was less than 1lb when we got her and she never got squished. They do just get out of the way. Besides she usually likes to sleep around my head or neck, but sometimes she moves down to our sides or feet. She's never been injured in any way.


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

kim- wow! i feel for you hon. try the pineapple for the poop eating. feed it to her and bailey since she is eating both of their poop and i agree with most everyone on here who weighed in made some good points. make a list of the points and pick the ones that are most comfortable/available to you right now. remember that she was removed from the only home she ever knew where condtions were abominable, but she didnt know any different so they were ok by her, then moved in with you guys where things were great. now she is still with you guys, but in a different house, she may think that you guys are going to leave her there. it may be that she is afraid of losing you guys. she may believe that your grandpa's house is her next home. if i was her and that young and had had the experiences she has had, that's what i would be thinking. i hope it gets better for you soon hon. hugs and i'll be praying for you guys.


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

aww! im so sorry you are having troubles xx Can you not have the crate in your room? we started off like that but ended up with them in our bed after a while lol!

I really hope she gets settled soon and bailey and her start to play together happily xxx


----------



## carrera (Oct 8, 2008)

We had similar issues with Chicco...
Dont let her sleep with you yet, especially if she is going potty on everything, we did this with Chicco and I was changing sheets in the middle of the night!
Chicco was VERY clingy, so I borrowed my sister baby sling, the sac kind the you where over your shoulder across your stomach. This was the only way I could get things done, I would just plot Chicco in there and he would either sleep or just poke his head out. 
For the bad behavior, keep her contained to small spaces. If we give Chicco too much roam of the house he will chew every shoe and paper in sight! Also keep good chews handy as she is probably teething. The bad behavior is a stage, Chicco is slowly coming out of it at 8 months of age. 
For the sheets,bedding, carpet and so forth use Get Serious it will get rid of the smell that makes her want to use that as a potty place. Have you tried pee pads--not sure if you mentioned this...we had pee pads everywhere starting out now we are down to 2 per room, 1 per small room. I highly recommend the Get Serious though, it help Carrera sooo much, it was like night and day potty training. 
When Chicco is being too loud/barking we either use a squirt bottle, tell him shh in his face or blow on his mouth, he doesn't like that too much-but it works!

Hope you get something out of this...


----------



## Rochelle (Nov 20, 2008)

I feel so bad for you as it's so hard to think when you're exhausted. I promise this won't last forever. It's just all new to her and she really just needs to be on a tight schedule. My only way to get mine to stop screaming all night was to sleep with them. Mine just wanted to be part of the pack 24/7 and it was the only way we got sleep. Had to get a plastic matress cover but now it's been 6 months since our last one joined the family, and things are running smoothly. It took a long time to get here though, but the past is just a faded memory of it now. Pineapple is great for stopping them eating eachother's poops. It worked for us, and many other people I know. Hang in there girl. It will all come together, and everyone here has offered great advise. xoxo


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Adrienne said:


> aww Im sorry you are having Trouble ... remember to breath and that she did come from a Horder so she is going to need more work then Bailey did. I know what you are going threw I had the same for quark..
> they Sell these Dog Bisquets that make there poop tates awful maybe they will help you?
> 
> And if you want i can Pick you some up and mail them to you


I don't even know where to look for them... what are they called? How much do you want for them??

Thank you everyone, I am sorry about my earlier post. I was just exhausted and in tears from frustration. I managed to get a nap, my cousin took Kali to a store with her. She said she was whining and screaming the whole time... *sighs* but Bailey and I had a good nap. Since Rob doesn't work tomorrow, he can deal with her chaos, Bailey and I are sleeping in!


----------



## rebel_yell (Mar 24, 2008)

Lack of sleep can cause havoc in and of itself! So don't feel bad for feeling so stressed. I'm glad you and Bailey were able to get a nap in. The foster I had a couple of years ago was a nightmare and I was all alone so I only got to sleep when she slept and I only got a shower every couple of days...that was nuts!

I've also seen some things at Petco that's supposed to help stop coprophagia (poo eating), here's a link:
http://www.petco.com/Shop/SearchResults.aspx?Nav=1&N=0&Ntt=coprophagia

and I've heard that vets can give something to sprinkle on food as well. I think someone's already recommended pineapple juice so maybe that will work for her. I wish I had better advice for you, I'm sure things will get better in time.


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

I think Kahlua and Lina are from the same family lol. I swear! She's a jealous little booger of Boss too. When we first got Boss I would wait until his nap time or after he was in bed for the night and have cuddles with Lina. Try covering her crate with a blanket. I found that helped a lot with screaming in the middle of the night when it came to Boss. He couldn't see anything so he slept better. As for the eating poop, Lina STILL does it. It's super gross but I know that a few chi's on here have done it. I don't know why she's sleeping in her box.

Walks are GREAT way to get out a ton of energy. When Boss was a puppy I would sit outside with him and Lina and they would both run around the yard like they had never been on grass before lol. Before he could go outside (before he'd gotten all his shots) I plaid a lot of fetch and witnessed countless zoomies.


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

Goodness this sounds awful, I know you must be exhausted with all this. I've had times when I've been up and down all day and night with mine when they've been sick and that drained me, I just wanted to curl up in bed and sleep. So it must be so hard dealing with this day and night with no end in sight.

I don't have any experience of anything like this I'm afraid. It sounds like maybe she was used to having to go to the toilet where she slept and couldn't get away from it so just used to have to sleep in it so now she thinks that's normal. And poor Bailey too. I can sense from the way you talk you love Bailey so much and you don't like seeing him unhappy. 

What I would do is start toilet training from scartch. Keep picking her up and putting her out for the toilet. When she goes outside praise her so much, really go over the top with the praise and give her a treat. Keep doing this until it starts to sink in that he has to go outside. If she goes in her crate take her out straight away and clean it. I actually filled Lola's crate with her toys and blanket and she messed all over them so I took it all out and just lined it with paper until she learnt. 

Where does your Bailey sleep at night? Does he have a crate too? Or a bed? Maybe you could put his next to her crate so she has a bit of company. I personally would only put her in her crate when you have to leave her and at night. 

I really don't know what to say about her screaming, it sounds very distressing.


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

*Bailey's Mommy* said:


> I don't even know where to look for them... what are they called? How much do you want for them??
> 
> Thank you everyone, I am sorry about my earlier post. I was just exhausted and in tears from frustration. I managed to get a nap, my cousin took Kali to a store with her. She said she was whining and screaming the whole time... *sighs* but Bailey and I had a good nap. Since Rob doesn't work tomorrow, he can deal with her chaos, Bailey and I are sleeping in!


I know how you feel, I've been like that before. We're all here for you to help you through this. xoxo


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

Aww, poor you!! Bailey must seem like an angel by comparison now.
For the whining Id say practice a bit of tough love. She needs to know she will only be praised and cuddled when she is quiet. It can be tough going at first. When I had Mathew he whined half the night for 2 weeks straight, I just fell asleep listening to my ipod!!LOL
Cant help with the pooping though. Ihave 4 cats from a hoarder situation and 2 of them routinely poop in their food dishes or in their beds then sleep in it.Its been 9yrs now and they are totally incorrigable..The one advantage of the dogs is that the kitties are now too nervous to come out of their room so I can finally put cushions on the sofa and not worry about finding poop on the bookcase or cooker.Hurrah!!
Luckily dogs are a little more trainable thank goodness!!he he.


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

I think we subconsciously know when we have our little dogs in bed with us and know where they are if they are down in the covers where we could roll on to them, also I have woke up from sound sleep when Sassy has gotten sick, (you know that heaving they do before anything comes up) I haven't always gotten her out of bed in time but usually I have. You would probably train yourself to wake if she started to move or wiggle when she was going to pee. Oh the things we do for our babies.lol I know you're not seeing anything funny in this now but it'll get better, we're all here to be supportive and help you if we can. Sending chi love and hugs your way.


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

I love you all!!!! 

Bailey and I have had a snuggly morning, hubby has little demon duty! Right now he is trying to get her to poop in her box, he has been at it for over an hour.... she squatted on the carpet, poop hanging out her butt, he put her in her box.... she sucked the poop back up and now refuses to poop! You can see it sticking out under her skin, she really has to go, but she is refusing to poop in her box... I mean her BED. UGH!

Things no one ever told you about having another chi.... LOL


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

*Bailey's Mommy* said:


> Bailey and I have had a snuggly morning, hubby has little demon duty! Right now he is trying to get her to poop in her box, he has been at it for over an hour.... she squatted on the carpet, poop hanging out her butt, he put her in her box.... she sucked the poop back up and now refuses to poop! You can see it sticking out under her skin, she really has to go, but she is refusing to poop in her box... I mean her BED. UGH!


Just a thought, but why can't he let her out to go to the toilet? Do you have a yard or garden? Or take her for a walk?

Not all Chihuahuas are going to want to use a tray or pad and I think we should respect that. Jago never goes on a pad, he is let out regularly or asks to go. (though he occasionally lifts his leg if we don't see him  )

Does she really need a tray or pad? Not sure of your work circumstances? Even if she does, I'd encourage her to do her business outdoors as a preference 

By their nature dogs will prefer to go outdoors (unless there are very real reasons why they cannot not.) Their instinct is to urinate and defecate away from their nest/home.
Taken let/out several times a day, and with a regular feed schedule Kahlua would very rarely need to go in her tray.

x


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Well, at the moment, its pouring.

She doesn't have a harness, I can't find one small enough for her. I am not attaching a lead to her collar. 

At home we have hawks that fly over our house all the time, we live by the woods. Also, the people behind our house never have their ill-behaved huge dog on a leash and he never comes when they call him. I don't trust that dog for a second, he is always lurking somewhere. While we won't let her run around outside unattended, we still feel it would be dangerous for her to be outside around our house. Not to mention, every neighbor has very big dogs on our street, the couple across from us have hunting dogs.

She also hasn't had all of her shots or her parvo shot, and doesn't have flea treatment yet.


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

After an hour and 20 minutes, we have POOP in the BOX!


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

*Bailey's Mommy* said:


> Well, at the moment, its pouring.
> 
> She doesn't have a harness, I can't find one small enough for her. I am not attaching a lead to her collar.
> 
> At home we have hawks that fly over our house all the time, we live by the woods. Also, the people behind our house never have their ill-behaved huge dog on a leash and he never comes when they call him. I don't trust that dog for a second, he is always lurking somewhere. While we won't let her run around outside unattended, we still feel it would be dangerous for her to be outside around our house. Not to mention, every neighbor has very big dogs on our street, the couple across from us have hunting dogs.


Oh dear 

Please don't think I am being critical here...But how often are you able to take Bailey out for a good walk? Being frustrated at being indoors a lot of the time will not be helping things with your girl either...

Kahlua (and Bailey really do need to be walked regularly to burn up energy and for their mental health. All healthy young dogs do.

Can you not try a rabbit/ferret harness? When Jago was tiny we used a ferret one. Normal toy dog ones were way too big but he HAD to go out to socialised and to learn to toilet outdoors.

I hope you can find something and are able to find a safe area near enough to travel to. Keeping her indoors too much (even with the best of intentions and I know yours are) is storing up more problems unfortunately 

x


----------



## katsrevenge (Nov 24, 2008)

Yeah... Kali won't use a box or pad either... as soon as I realized that things got so much simpler. It went from a constant fight to smooth sailing. It really can be that simple.

As for a harness.. a few pieces of twine or heavy string/yarn and a few quick knots. Easy peasy. Ain't as cute as some things but it will get the job done. I live in an area full of loose big dogs and we have a few eagles and hawks. And no fences here. I just take her out on lead, takes five minutes and she is never further then 6 foot from me most times. I wouldn't let her run loose here either.


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Bailey goes out for walks every day, he has a proper harness and when we need to quickly yank him out of harms way (often around home) we can safely do so. He also gets lots of walks at PetSmart and PetSupplies Plus. We go there for socializing at least 2-3 times a week. 

Kahlua hasn't gone for a walk yet, we don't have a harness and she hasn't had all of her shots. She hasn't been allowed on the ground outside or pet store floors yet. We were the same way with Bailey, when he was her age. He is now a social butterfly. When she has a proper harness, we will teach her to walk. I've tried a ferret harness, her ribcage is too large, the rest of her too skinny. Her rib cage does this strange jutting thing, though not as bad as Socks's was! I will check out a rabbit harness.

They both gets tons of energy burned running around the house, they chase each other all day. They are not lacking exercise. We go for lots of car rides and Kahlua has been exposed to lots of people in the short time we have had her.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Awwwww Kim, I'm so sorry honey. I'm just catching up on some threads that I've missed. You are having a time, aren't you? Sounds like you've gotten great advice so far. I have the same hawk problem and big dogs next door (unleashed) also. It's crazy isn't it? I will tell you this though, all of mine love going potty outside like Barbara said. They will and do go on their pee pad consistently but I always give them the chance to go outside and they love it. That will always be their first choice. It's much more "natural" for them. I promise you this, 5 minutes outside with them and they are exhausted. It may just help her settle a bit. If the problem is only at night then I'd take her out for 10 minutes at 9:00 or so. It really will help. Things will get better. Hang in there and keep giving Rob "demon" duty. LOL. Ever since Socks left, she really is starting over. That was her security, ya know? She'll be worth every ounce of this, I just know it. Some puppies just transition easier than others. She had a rough start. We're here if you need to chat!!!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh hon, I just read about her not having her shots and stuff, sorry. I didn't read thru enough. Mine get tons of exercise inside also. It'll get better. Hugs.


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks Robin!

She went into the box on her own and pooped for a second time... but then turned to eat it. Rob got to her before she did though! She is now napping BESIDE her litterbox... So, we are making slow progress.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Bailey's Mommy* said:


> Thanks Robin!
> 
> She went into the box on her own and pooped for a second time... but then turned to eat it. Rob got to her before she did though! She is now napping BESIDE her litterbox... So, we are making slow progress.


Slow and steady. As long as she's showing even the smallest amount of improvement means she's "getting" it. Might be a crappy couple of weeks for you but it really will get better. You gave her a life Kim. She'll figure it out.


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

*Bailey's Mommy* said:


> Thanks Robin!
> 
> She went into the box on her own and pooped for a second time... but then turned to eat it. Rob got to her before she did though! She is now napping BESIDE her litterbox... So, we are making slow progress.


Cookie used to eat his poo and Lola was too. I don't shout when she does it because then she'll think she's pooed in the wrong place. I just pick her up and remove her from it. Doing this has worked because Cookie stopped eating his and Lola isn't trying to eat her's nearly as much now.


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

She got up, stretched, drank and then went to her box... scratched around, smelled, scratched and then laid down in her filth. *sighs* I don't understand her... into the tub she goes again!


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

what a shame .. you really dont deserve this , i hope things get better for you sorry i cant offer any help except to say that the shhhh worked wonders for me wen dodgy had hes barking period


----------



## zxckelly (Jul 3, 2009)

It will get better, and all the trials you're going through are just going to make it so much more rewarding when it does. Just try to have patience and remember that she will learn from every interaction you and your husband have with her, and ultimately those interactions will dictate the kind of dog she will grow up to be. 

PS. I think you've done a great thing by rescuing


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

*Bailey's Mommy* said:


> She got up, stretched, drank and then went to her box... scratched around, smelled, scratched and then laid down in her filth. *sighs* I don't understand her... into the tub she goes again!


Could you just lay paper in the box she is using for the toilet and just take it out when she's done anything in it? That way she won't be laying in it. I'd just use old newspaper and line the box with that and remove it when she has done a poo on it. Just fold it up and stick it in a bin bag and lay fresh down.


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Awww what a shame Kim, I was just reading through the posts and can't anymore advice than what has been given already. You have done such a great thing by rescuing her. She obviously thinks eating and lying in poo is the norm, such a shame!
Fingers crossed things will improve for you.


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

*bailey's mommy* said:


> i love you all!!!!
> 
> bailey and i have had a snuggly morning, hubby has little demon duty! Right now he is trying to get her to poop in her box, he has been at it for over an hour.... She squatted on the carpet, poop hanging out her butt, he put her in her box.... She sucked the poop back up and now refuses to poop! You can see it sticking out under her skin, she really has to go, but she is refusing to poop in her box... I mean her bed. Ugh!
> 
> Things no one ever told you about having another chi.... Lol



im really sorry as this cannot be funny for you but.... Your discription had me in fits of giggles


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Wow, I'm sorry I don't have any advice I've never had to deal with anything like that. I really hope it gets better for you though and just wanted you to know I'm hoping everything works out <3


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Hang in there.....she needs complete deprograming for sure. Poor girl obviously wasn't taken care of the right way, and it just goes to show how important proper raising is. She just really doesn't know any better. Can you confine her away from Bailey. Also.....maybe you can get some spray to incourage her to go on her pad. You are using pads right? Gosh......I'm soo sorry for your frustration, it must be soooo hard when you have such a good little guy.

Lori


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

*Bailey's Mommy* said:


> They both gets tons of energy burned running around the house, they chase each other all day. They are not lacking exercise. We go for lots of car rides and Kahlua has been exposed to lots of people in the short time we have had her.


It's great they get a lot of exercise but Kahlua needs (as all dogs do) to be exposed to outside stimulus too and enjoy the great outdoors, even if this means careful, on leash, supervision. 

Please do take her out as soon as her vaccs are completed, I think that will help her a lot and you too.

x


----------

